# Pulled the trigger and got the Rkon instead of the Jet



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

And this is a "review" how ?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

'Cuz it's heavy and cuts well.


----------



## CANDL (Sep 18, 2010)

Gentlemen:

Thanks for your constructive criticism; I agree that I was hasty in my review. Let me try a "do over" …

*My background:*
Novice woodworker, never really resawn, though I do have and use a Shopsmith Bandsaw

This review is intended for a novice wood worker who wants to know what to expect. If you are a grey beard move along … nothing new that has not been said already.

*Summary of my web research:*

1) At least 9 major threads on this site alone …read them all.
2) At full price of ~1400 the Rikon 10-345 vs the 1800 Jet JWBS-18X was quite competitive, at a sale price of $999 the Rikon became very attractive
3) Expected deficiencies:
a. Rikon fence while "Ok" is short and their resaw cylinder is almost tiny…plan to upgrade
b. Bearings, seem to be a hot issue lately. At less than 40% the price of a blade I will consider them consumables.
c. The included Rikon sawblade can be improved upon, the net wisdom encouraged me to upgrade to the Woodslicer from Highland.
4) If you are a grey beard and still here …. Please shuffle along.

*Transportation/SetUp:*

1) Shipping delivery required a lift gate truck
2) Stairs definitely a two man job, we use ropes and slid it down. (~500lbs in the crate)
3) Setup was ~45 min. Only used two people to steady/secure the table. Set up was added by the Highland video. ( I know this is sounding like a commercial, but they made the process easy.
4) I will be upgrading to a set of T handle hex wrenches, the small ones work but my knuckles will thank me.
5) Had to drill out the fence tape a bit to allow it to read the zero position correctly.
6) Built my own roll around stand…. Used the bottom of the shipping container.

*First cut:*

1) Sliced through a 2×4 cut off as if it wasn't there. This bandsaw has a 2.5 HP motor (220V) … but what does that really mean? Until you use it you have no real appreciation how effectively it is being used.
2) First resaw was to cut a poplar piece ~3" thick and 6 inches long. Used the stock fence with a magnaswitch feather board just ahead of the blade. I was amazed at how fast this went. I expected a slow feed rate, but I never felt any resistance at all. 
3) After build up confidence (~5min) I was slicing off a scant 1/32 wafer. This sheet was uniform +/- 0.002" close enough for my work. Really looking to cut doll cradle pieces and matched door fronts.
4) My wife played with it too, she liked the smoothness of the machine compared to the Shopsmith. So she tried to cut out one of her wooden ducks. I warned her that the ½" blade would not like the turns, and when she hit them the machine squawked a bit, enough to letter her know that was not a good idea. I have not investigated the minimum blade thickness for this machine…. The Shopsmith has those duties now.
5) It has a pair of 4" dust ports, so far I have used only the top one. I will probably join the two together into one 4" inch line and see how it works. Ok I am probably doing chip collection … but better than nothing.

*Summary:*

-So far the machine does what it is supposed to do cut smooth, fast and uniform. It meets my needs, the finish was nothing 80 grit sandpaper would not have solved, but a cleanup trip through the planer was easier.
- It was not difficult to set up except for requiring at least two people, for 30 min total.
- Seems like very good value at about $1350 for saw, new saw blade and shipping.
- Highland Woodworking, made the purchase easy… their online intro was very helpful.
- I am no longer intimidated by resawing. Am I ready for veneers, not by a long shot, but I will empty the chip collector much less often.

*Conclusion:*

Good value for my dollars does what it is supposed to do, and I would recommend it to a friend with the known deficiencies. Still giving it 5 stars.

Better review Dusty and Ed? (By the way I am not offened at all, I am an engineer who writes software for other engineers to use …. now that crouwd can dish it out)

Regards
Carl


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Much better (from a fellow SW engineer). BTW, I was just being sarcastic on my original response.


----------



## jm8 (Jan 26, 2012)

Candl, thanks for the review.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

you can get good japanese bearings for 4 bucks and get the carter stabilzer RIK18 from carter and you can cut some curves very good I use a timberwolf 1 inch for resawing it works very well I have had no issues except watch about getting the bottom thrust bearing set screw to tight or you will strip it out but I just drilled and tapped it to a 1/4 20 and it works fine have a nice day and enjoy your saw


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

you can Run a 1/8 blade on it I get mine from grizzy timberwolf 1/8 for resawing with the cARTER STABILIZER


----------



## lexxx07 (Feb 8, 2012)

What is a stabilizer and what does it do.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

you need to go to utube and watch the carter bandsaw videos, a stabilizer replaces all of the bearings the blade rides ina slot cut into the stabilizer bearing makes cutting curves effortless if you cut curves with the way the bandsaw is now, factory setting you will be $%#^&Y& in the wind, like if you want to cut a bandsaw box with this it's easy when you try to back out of a cut without the stabilizer your blade will come with it, with the stabilizer, will you will see when you watch the videos it's a great thing to buy


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

watch Alex Snodgrass use the Stabilizer on utube and you will be converted


----------



## LOWI (Feb 14, 2013)

I have this saw and you certainly do not need (nor could you use) a 1" blade or even a 3/4" blade for resawing. The 1/2" Woodslicer is perfect. I do have the Carter Stabilizer too and it is ridiculously cool. It really turns this saw (or any saw) into a scroll saw (close enough, except you can't thread the blade through a hole like a scroll saw).

If you watch the Snodgrass reindeer video do not try zipping that fast on your saw. Seems a good way to lose a finger!


----------



## RVroman (Nov 9, 2012)

I watched them do a reindeer at the woodworking show in Denver 2 weekends ago and it was amazing. Not just the speed, but the intricacy of the cuts. I mostly use my BS to round out turning blanks, but if I were to use it for "band saw type things" I would definitely be looking at their stabilizers.


----------



## bowedstraight (Jul 18, 2013)

I use a 1 inch cause I really like to shove the lumber into the blade make that baby work


----------



## bowedstraight (Jul 18, 2013)

ching chang ching ching chang chow ching chang ching ding ding dong chong


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am looking at the same saw, question: how did you pay for shipping?
Thank you.


----------



## CANDL (Sep 18, 2010)

To be honest I don't remember. I can say I bought it from Highland Woodworking on sale. The cost was about 1000. I offered to deal with my local Woodcraft on the same saw, just match the Highland prices to my doorstep. ( I prefer to buy local when I can) they would not compete. So it was trucked to my home, and dropped into my Garage….. just make sure to ask for lift gate service.

Frankly even with me having a pickup … delivery to my garage was well worth the cost. This thing is a beast to move down basement steps… but worth the effort.

So in conclusion the saw AND delivery was worth my pennies.

Hope you have a good experience too

Carl


----------

